# swamplites vs zilla's



## joeseppy

i have a set of swamplites on my brute , but really notice how heavy they are, my buddy just put zillas on his can am, and man they work really well and feel lighter, does anyone know the weights of the zilla's in 27 inch tall sizes.? i can seem to find a published weight... also i did notice that my 27 inch swamp lites ar about an inch taller than the 27 inch zillas? do you think an 28 inch zilla then would be as high as the 27 swamp lites?


----------



## JLOWERY

Do a search there is a chart with all tire weights

KAWI RULES


----------



## filthyredneck

Could always cut every other lug off the sides of them....i got a set of 29.5s done that way, not sure how much lighter it made them, but it definitely makes them clean out better and pull a little harder in my opinion

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## LM83

filthyredneck said:


> Could always cut every other lug off the sides of them....i got a set of 29.5s done that way, not sure how much lighter it made them, but it definitely makes them clean out better and pull a little harder in my opinion
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


A good 15lbs lighter. There was a full plastic walmart sack when done lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutemanAl

here is the tire weight chart .....

MudInMyBlood Forums Tire Weight Chart


----------



## Polaris425

I would take zilla's over the SL's all day.


----------



## Thom

Not sure why Swamps get such a bad rap. I love mine. I have had three sets. the 28's on my rzr now are awesme. I really do not feel all that much power oss due to weight. They measure true to size if not a tad bigger where as Zillas measure less. Either way you cant go wrong al personal preference.


----------

